# Seeking laptop under 45000..plz help



## Meghatorjanna (Jan 18, 2014)

I want i5,4-8gb ram,nvdia graphics 2gb..i just want a fine gaming machine along with general purpose..help me..and i hate hcl


----------



## $hadow (Jan 18, 2014)

Fill this first *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 18, 2014)

In Flipkart, there are 4 laptops suiting your specified requirements. 

Asus X550LC-XX039D Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/2GB Graph) Rs.41500 Price in India - Buy Asus X550LC-XX039D Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/2GB Graph) Dark Gray Online - Asus: Flipkart.com Asus Laptop for 41.5k

Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.42200 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com HP Laptop for 42.2k

Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398452) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.42792 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398452) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com HP Laptop with Win OS for 42.8k

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Rs.44890 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com Dell Laptop for 44.9k with free backpack

Hope that helps
Arun


----------



## Meghatorjanna (Jan 31, 2014)

I am interested in dell inspiron 15 but can an ubuntu machine be able to run game..??bit surprised to see the spec..


----------



## Meghatorjanna (Feb 6, 2014)

I am now able to stretch my budget to 55k...plz advice me to buy a good gaming laptop..


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

Nobody reads my guide T_T


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2014)

Meghatorjanna said:


> I am now able to stretch my budget to 55k...plz advice me to buy a good gaming laptop..



Really check the laptop buying guide

Options for you:
Lenovo Z510 & Samsung S06IN(Samsung is better
)


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Really check the laptop buying guide
> 
> Options for you:
> Lenovo Z510 & Samsung S06IN(Samsung is better
> )



Thank you.


----------



## Meghatorjanna (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanx...I would like to go with lenovo z510...but is lenovo laptops dependable for games..


----------



## arunks (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I get a laptop with good configuration of i5, 4gb, 500gb, good video card in rs. 35000??

plz suggest model ... and shud i buy dell or hp or which one?

thanks in advance


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

arunks said:


> Can I get a laptop with good configuration of i5, 4gb, 500gb, good video card in rs. 35000??
> 
> plz suggest model ... and shud i buy dell or hp or which one?
> 
> thanks in advance



y u no read my guide?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181169-guide-laptop-buying-guide.html  

and you can't get dedicated GPU + core i5.
It's either dedicated GPU+core i3 or core i5+integrated GPU.



Meghatorjanna said:


> Thanx...I would like to go with lenovo z510...but is lenovo laptops dependable for games..



Please don't discriminate between brands. Don't think just because Lenovo is a chinese company, gaming performance will be crap.
My LENOVO Y500 beats the Alienware 17 in gaming while staying exceptionally cool.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> y u no read my guide?
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181169-guide-laptop-buying-guide.html
> ...




No it doesn't, dont try to falsify information


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> No it doesn't, dont try to falsify information





Yes it does The GT 755m SLI clearly beats GTX 770m.
I am 100 Mhz ahead of Gt755m sli on both GPUs.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes it does The GT 755m SLI clearly beats GTX 770m.
> I am 100 Mhz ahead of Gt755m sli on both GPUs.




Ok, I forgot to read the word "SLI"


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> You have dual Gt650m's ?...OH GOD !!!!!.....I had asked you on my Dell 15R thread and you replied that you had a single card.
> 
> That means all those benchmark comparisons were false !....You were comparing GT650M SLI against a single 8850M....So much for falsifying information



...
that time I had a single GPU.
My other GPU arrived 1 week after the test.

and besides I can max out BF 4 at 1920x1080 resolution with 2 OCed cards.

During the test I had OCed upto 925 Mhz core, now I am on 1080 Mhz on both cards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 8, 2014)

Meghatorjanna said:


> Thanx...I would like to go with lenovo z510...but is lenovo laptops dependable for games..



Lenovo is a trust worthy brand, it gives 1 year ADP too.....
Samsung is good too, but no ADP


----------



## SharkTooth (Feb 18, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
45K INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
    Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen




3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Gaming and mabe video editing once in a while along with browsing

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
hp pavilion 15-n204tx

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Not Really (Does the fact that i dislike Apple count?  )


6) Anything else you would like to say?
-No OS or Linux version preferred, I have windows 7 and I hate Windows 8, I would rather not have to pay an extra 5k for that piece of **** and besides i want to be able to dual boot
-At this price range is GT 740M the best card i can get or is there something better?
-Is there any Graphic card with GDDR5 available at this price range?
- i5 & gt 740M vs A10 & Radeon HD 8670M which is better?


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

SharkTooth said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 45K INR
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



Is the AMD Radeon HD 8970M even available in India?


----------



## SharkTooth (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry my mistake, I meant HD 8670


----------



## vkl (Feb 21, 2014)

@SharkTooth
Please create a separate thread for your purpose.gt740m is better than hd8670m


----------



## seamon (Feb 21, 2014)

SharkTooth said:


> Sorry my mistake, I meant HD 8670



say no to radeon HD 8670.


----------

